# Aggressive Scorpions



## musihuto (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm aware of the whole issue of not confusing aggressive with defensive and such...

however, my sub-adult (i think, its about 1.5") v. spinigerus actively _follows_ my tweezers around and grabs and stings at them while i try to pick dead cricket parts out of its container.

In comparison, my b. jacksoni, which are feisty when it comes to attacking and killing prey, are in the habit of hiding and/or playing dead when i clean their containers.

Anyways, I was wondering what other species people had observed exhibiting decidely aggressive behaviour.  

                cheers! 
                            - munis


----------



## Thiscordia (Dec 29, 2006)

My L. quinquestriatus hebraeus this guys as soon as I start taking off the lid.
All the mofos come out from underneath their hideouts and start walking around the tank in attacking position, and as soon as i put my tweezers inside their will start stinging it. I can even see the little drops of venom in the tweezers when i take it out of the tank.


-.Raul


----------



## Ryan C. (Dec 29, 2006)

One of my Hottentotta hottentotta. She is a beast! When I go to get dead roach parts it charges out of the hide proceeds to grab and sting the tweezers multiple times and leave plenty of venom on them.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow!  I think I should write these down as species I should _avoid_ . . . though I'm a bit tempted to look at a couple more buthids (I got my first last week).


----------



## quiz (Dec 30, 2006)

most of my scorpion/scorpling will follow the tweezer when they're hungry.


----------



## Leiurus87 (Dec 30, 2006)

My L.Quin attacks anything and everything that bumps into it the slightest bit.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 15, 2007)

Leiurus87 said:


> My L.Quin attacks anything and everything that bumps into it the slightest bit.


Same here and mine is only 2I!  It chased down a cricket and stung it and left it to die out of spite... had to remove that cricket later.. but another scorp that is quite aggressive is my P. transvaalicus, all I have to say to that is it is literally the spawn of Satan!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 15, 2007)

I would agree with the L.q.h and the P.transvaalicus for sure! doesnt take much to get venom dripping from the P.trans' telson. my female L.q.h. is a bit calmer than the male. he is very skittish. they're both mean though. my P.liosoma is very grumpy as well. Scorpio maurus palmatus is very pinchy and has lifted itself into the air with a claw on the tweezers and proceeded to sting repeatedly..


----------



## Brian S (Jan 15, 2007)

You can feed them and make them really plump and they will lose alot of their aggressive behavior.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 15, 2007)

Um . . . May I direct you to the P. transvaalicus? 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=84417&page=3


----------



## JSN (Jan 15, 2007)

pssh, Scorpio maurus all the way...


----------



## CaptainChaos (Jan 16, 2007)

My L.Q is a beast too but still a wuss compared to my scorpio maurus.


----------



## annelies (Jan 16, 2007)

I think my scorpio maurus is not normal....he hides when i come near his tank.
I can clean out his tank without him trying to kill my tweezers:?


----------



## kahoy (Jan 16, 2007)

my cavi tried to eat my tweezers, she already took it on her burrow.
;P


----------



## pinchythescorp (Jan 16, 2007)

my sister got stung by my urodacus yachenkoi when she tryed to crush it with a 10cm/4inch piece of slate


----------



## Thiscordia (Jan 16, 2007)

JSN said:


> pssh, Scorpio maurus all the way...


They start stinging non stop (sometimes they even flip upside down) as soon as i remove the lid of the containers.
Very Feisty Scorpions.

-.Raul


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 16, 2007)

pinchythescorp said:


> my sister got stung by my urodacus yachenkoi when she tryed to crush it with a 10cm/4inch piece of slate


Serves her right!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 16, 2007)

lol silly sister. I would say the Scorpio maurus stands its ground and fghts better than anoy of the others. the P.trans freaks out and flings its tail about but does come and do battle like the S.maurus and annelies, mine runs down its hole sometimes too but if it is out it likes to be very feisty.


----------



## JSN (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah, S. maurus are like little battle tanks ready to go down fighting if need be...they are strong for their size too...


----------



## kahoy (Jan 17, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> lol silly sister. I would say the Scorpio maurus stands its ground and fghts better than anoy of the others. the P.trans freaks out and flings its tail about but does come and do battle like the S.maurus and annelies, mine runs down its hole sometimes too but if it is out it likes to be very feisty.


my p.trans was agressive too, he likes to eat a lot, run around chasing my tweezers and onetime it rolled several times while stabbing a crix for about 10secs.


----------



## eight leg goth (Jan 17, 2007)

pinchythescorp said:


> my sister got stung by my urodacus yachenkoi when she tryed to crush it with a 10cm/4inch piece of slate


serves her right when will sisters learn to leave alone whats not theirs?


----------

